# Hackers The Movie.



## drunkmac (Jan 19, 2005)

This is the best movie ever made. Why? Because it is the epitome of fun in the 90s. The soundtrack is also the best in the world. I got the DVD for $5.49 @ Target. BUY IT. ANGELINA JOLIE IS LIKE 20.

I mean they all use Apples too. Powerbook 1400s i think. Seriously, the movie doesnt have crap to do with hacking but who cares. It's so entertaining.

"YOU'RE ZERO COOL? I THOUGHT YOU WAS BLACK MAN! YO! ITS ZERO COOL!" - Lord Nikon

 What do YOU think of HACKERS?


----------



## arkayn (Jan 19, 2005)

I remember the movie, of course now day the iPod has more computing power than the powerbooks they used!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 19, 2005)

Heh, I own that movie too.  I love it, it's hilarious.

I especially like the stuff they do to the head agent guy (haven't watched it in a while, so I can't remember the character's name) in their contest.  Funny stuff.


----------



## quiksan (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, it's entertaining.  I've got it.  none of my friends like it, but who cares.

soundtrack does rock!


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2005)

Corny, but yes, definitely fun to watch. 

It's interesting to see how Hollywood was WAY off on many things with regards to technology.  Wait....not much has changed has it??


----------



## Orbit (Jan 19, 2005)

I watched sowrdfish last night, and the fbi (or cia or wateva)'s netowork only had 128bit encryption but the hacker guy encrypted the band details with 1024bit lol.
Im sure the FBI would use more then 128


----------



## quiksan (Jan 19, 2005)

Orbit said:
			
		

> I watched sowrdfish last night, and the fbi (or cia or wateva)'s netowork only had 128bit encryption but the hacker guy encrypted the band details with 1024bit lol.
> Im sure the FBI would use more then 128




yeah, but at least they used the appropriate values (128, 1024, etc) instead of 1000bit or something like that.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 19, 2005)

My favourite hacking movie is still "Sneakers" with Robert Redford.  I also vaguely remember "Wargames" as being good for a laugh. Man, that computer answered a phone call from a ten-year old with a rotary dialler, played tic-tac-toe, and could also work out deep philosophical issues.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 19, 2005)

Only after it lost tic-tac-toe to itself a million times.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 20, 2005)

Ooh, Hackers is good, but what about "The Net," with Sandra Bullock? 

She is a cutie, no?

lol. Just make a copy of the damn disk, dammit!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 20, 2005)

id have to say that Swordfish's Halle Berry beats Hacker's Angelina Jolie, The Net's Sandra Bullock, and Sneakers' (? dont remember ?), hands down. Or book down, get it?? haha

i have to admit, while watching Swordfish, i actually paused it to see what language/code he was using to "hack" into the fbi. it didnt look like anything id ever seen. anyone else know what he was using?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 20, 2005)

You know, I had forgotten about WarGames.  Now THAT movie was cool..especially with what was done in that movie at the time.  Man, after seeing that, I SO wanted to get my Apple IIc online to a BBS.  LOL


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 20, 2005)

Now that I am thinking about this, wouldn't Tron be considered somewhat of a hacker movie??  Although it does go a little out there in the fantasy.  Imagine hacking in..and I mean ACTUALLY IN...your computer.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 20, 2005)

Anyone remember that Nickelodeon kids show done with CGI animation called "Reboot", about the characters living inside a computer, and anytime a game was loaded up they'd end up playing it along with the user?  That always made me wonder if you could move game-AI into the operating system, so that the virtual players you play against in UT are the same ones you play against in Warcraft or the Sims. If you could develop AI that learns and adapts, you might as well share it between games. And every time you update your OS, your game opponents would get smarter and more chatty... Well, it might be an interesting experiment, anyway.

Oh, and I'd vote for Sandra Bullock over Halle Berry.


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 21, 2005)

it was on cartoon network if i am not mistaken...

but that was such an awesome show! I have to say one of my favorite characters was the search engine who "surfed" the web


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> Anyone remember that Nickelodeon kids show done with CGI animation called "Reboot", about the characters living inside a computer, and anytime a game was loaded up they'd end up playing it along with the user?  That always made me wonder if you could move game-AI into the operating system, so that the virtual players you play against in UT are the same ones you play against in Warcraft or the Sims. If you could develop AI that learns and adapts, you might as well share it between games. And every time you update your OS, your game opponents would get smarter and more chatty... Well, it might be an interesting experiment, anyway.
> 
> Oh, and I'd vote for Sandra Bullock over Halle Berry.


 *Yes.*  That show was awesome; I was disappointed when it stopped airing on network Saturday mornings.

What about Trinity using Nmap to hack into the power company?  She's probably the best of all because they used an actual tool for that movie.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 21, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'd vote for Sandra Bullock over Halle Berry.



Before watching Catwoman (rented the DVD tonight), I would have agreed with that.  After...well...all I can say is WOW!  

I thought I heard somewhere there was a movie being based on the book 'Mother of god' by David Ambrose.  Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 21, 2005)

yes, i retract my statement, Trinity is the woman. come to think about it, halle berry wasnt a hacker anyway in Swordfish.


----------

